# Cars in the Park - Harewoods Leeds 13th Sept



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone going to this.

http://www.carsinthepark.org.uk/


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I went to the one at Newby Hall earlier in the year there was a real good turnout of cars from Minis to Lambos. 

Shame but can`t make Harewood tomorrow and the weather is wonderful at the mo.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going in the Supra, was hoping none of you guys would be around though, it's not looking that great at the moment, I've neglected the old girl this year.

You up there Dave? 

I've never been to Harewood House so I'm looking forward to a day out, nice cars and a bit of a wander around the place


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Was a good day out, spotted the van and had a wander into your area to show the missus what to buy me for Christmas, you were busy fighting with the wind and setting up so I didn't disturb you.

Nice to have a wander around Harewood, wasted £10 to get into the house to see the usual assortment of old stuff in garish rooms, the under the stairs bit that was included in the normal entry was much more interesting. 

Some cracking cars there today, need to get the pics off the camera.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, hurry up with the pics 

Great place, Harewood for car shows. I normally go to the Porsche show here and the Yorkshire Post motor show. 

Did you visit the bird garden? It's more like a mini 'zoo'. I love it :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Viper said:


> Yeah, hurry up with the pics


A few others have done a much better job than me:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheekyboy100/sets/72157622357727884/
http://www.carsinthepark.org.uk/images/HarewoodHouse/2009_09_13/index.html



> Great place, Harewood for car shows. I normally go to the Porsche show here and the Yorkshire Post motor show.


I was really impressed, didn't expect to be parked right outside the house 



> Did you visit the bird garden? It's more like a mini 'zoo'. I love it :thumb:


Absolutely, had a good wander around the grounds and the bird section, penguins were fun to watch, kept trying to splash my camera from close range.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, the penguins are class, with their little pool and the glass wall so you can see under the water :thumb: 

Everytime I go there's one (and I'm sure it's the same one and it does it on purpose ), that stands right next to the edge of the water and keeps leaning forward as if it's going to dive in. So you get the camera ready for a great action shot of it going into the water and it just keeps teasing you "I'm going to dive in now.....no....now.....no I'll wait a bit....now" and so on. Then you give up thinking it's never going to do it only to hear a 'splash' just as you've put the camera away and turned your back. Little bugger! :lol:


----------



## foxspeed (Aug 15, 2009)

yep i went great day and a lot more cars then there used to be :thumb:


----------

